# Advice for my girlfriend



## bootneck011466867938 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey all i am really in need of some advice, my girlfriend is starting to pay some notice in the supplements i am usung and although she is a regualr gym user she now wants to start going with me and after her persistance i finally gave in. My questions ( sorry if they may sound very dumb or stupid )

1. Even though she is of a small frame can she still do the same exercises as me( bar a few compound exercises ??) but with obviously a lot lighter weight can maybe go for a few more reps so its toning her ?

2. What kinda of supplements do you recomend , or does it make any difference, i was looking at the maximuscle diet products (they do a protein diet shake ) but they seem to be a bit expensive for her.

Any suggestions would be appreactied


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

1. Spose it all depends on her goals, I don't see any reasons why she couldnt do most the exercises but some may not be appropriate depending on her goals.

2. There are so many supplements on the market, its personal choice really, just to plug a fellow member and sponser, Bodybuilding Clothes, Body Building Supplements, Protein, Gym Clothing and Sports Nutrition have a look there. I know people who swear by maximuscle and say they are the best, they're certainly priced as such, but after trying them, i couldn't get along with the taste.

Anway dude, I'm sure some other people will give some more advise.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

according to wabba  women should start off with slightly different exercises but i dont see why.

i`d suggest compounds at a manageable weight for 10 or so reps per set.

she can use the same basic supps as men-protein,glutamine,EFA`s/kre alklyn etc


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> according to wabba  women should start off with slightly different exercises but i dont see why.
> 
> i`d suggest compounds at a manageable weight for 10 or so reps per set.
> 
> she can use the same basic supps as men-protein,glutamine,EFA`s/kre alklyn etc


I'd agree with Cal.

Although I never really hear of ladies on the Creatine for some reason...?

I'm guessing the water rention is something they avoid...?

Usual caveats apply though bootneck... Your missus won't beleive anything you say, they will prefer to do something thats in a magazine - because the magazine says women need to train differently, non of the other girls in the gym train that way etc etc etc The gym instructor told them to do behind the neck pulldowns so they must know more about kinesiology than you as they are a personal trainer etc etc etc

LOL.

Whatever program she goes on, keep it fairly intense. Warm up with cardio, cool down with cardio, a full body routine or a two day split should suffice, 8-12 rep range (I'm assuming they won't want to train for 'strength') - I tend to put the Mrs on machines rather than freeweights as its less setup time for her, and you can make progress of 2.5kgs per week on most machines.


----------



## bootneck011466867938 (Feb 17, 2008)

Very sound advice, i would imagine her goals would be to just to tone up and generally loook healthly, so am i right to say is get her to use the assisted machines more but then try to go towards the free weights ?what about supplements?, is there anything out there that women recomend or dont it make any difference ?

Once more sorry for the dumb questions , if i had my way i will just put a 120lbs bergan on her back and take her for a run lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

bootneck01 said:


> Very sound advice, i would imagine her goals would be to just to tone up and generally loook healthly, so am i right to say is get her to use the assisted machines more but then try to go towards the free weights ?what about supplements?, is there anything out there that women recomend or dont it make any difference ?
> 
> Once more sorry for the dumb questions , if i had my way i will just put a 120lbs bergan on her back and take her for a run lol


If you can get her towards the free weights then yes. But alot of women feel intimidated in the free weight area (hence why alot of gyms, certainly commercial gyms, have matted areas with lighter Dbs (1kg to 10kg) and lighter Barbells) - they think they are either going to be perved on, or feel scared by the grunting etc etc

Supps...

Well firstly just make sure her diet is good. Only really think about supps when she needs them I'd say.

As Cal said - protein powder, EFAs in the diet, maybe BCAA's and Glutamine before morning cardio, caffeine (coffee) pre workout. Add in stims (Sida / ECA) only really as a last resort - see what a diet and training can acheive first.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

I train with my wife and she does every exercise that I do with no problems. On the supps side, ignore the "womens protein" as protein is protein, why buy it in a pink container?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

hi bootneck

there is no reason why your girlie cant do the same exercises as you are they only reason to do different is her goals may be different but as a good introduction into training with weights esp free weight it is better that she sticks with you so you can show her correct form and how to train properly. then after a few months if there are different areas she want to work on she is already used to using weight and it will be a matter of changing an exercise her and there.

as with supps a protein shake would help after training to replenish energy stores and include some protein for recovery. build and recover would be best for that but if she is looking for just protein with out added carbs, whey would be the whey to go ( get it WHEY).

rach xx


----------



## Tigerally2009 (May 23, 2009)

Hello im new to this site but i will tell you what ive learned in the last year or so and more so recently. I do take creatine however there can be issues with water retention and bloating. SO if she wants to go down the route of strength and muscle then a good choice would be Extreme Nutrition performance whey for before...extreme build and recover for after and Kr-evolution as her creatine and theres no loading she would just take a couple of caps everyday..strawberry is an ace flavour for the shakes and they mix really well and they last a while so the cost is not bad at all. Hope that helps. Tell her to lift as heavy as she can manage and having to push the last 2-3 reps out of a 12-15 rep set that way she'll make gains but any exercise boys can do we can do too lol :becky:


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I have never experienced water retention while using creatine, & i believe if it happens it's more of an issue pre-contest close to show day...

Should not be a problem for your girlfriend to train with you: she'll learn all the basic free weight exercises & will probably get better/quicker results!


----------

